# 2021 Ohio Mega Bass and Knox Marine Tournament Trail schedule's



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*2021 Ohio Mega Bass and Knox Marine Tournament Trail schedule's*


> *Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail 2021*
> 04/17 Indian Lake
> 05/22 Buckeye Lake
> 06/06 Delaware
> ...


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*2021 Knox Marine TT is qualifier for Bass Pro US Open 1st is a Million Dollars*


We are getting info on this right now. Knox Marine Tournament Trail is one of only 31 qualified dealers (fishing trails).
4.3 Million Dollars on the line! Championship is on Table Rock
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/usopen


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Knox Trail is now within 5 boats of being full. The Bass Pro shops US Open has a grand prize of 1,000,000. You must meet the requirements set forth to qualify. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/usopen 
Our points champs will go if they qualify.


----------

